

Which one cost more in development : Android vs iOS - sonic0002
http://pixelstech.net/article/index.php?id=1332524388

======
jaybill
Java developers make less than "other developers"? This is news to me. Also:
This is news to me.

------
funkah
What if platform x costs 1.5 times as much to develop for, but then sells 3
times as many copies? (Assuming the same app price across platforms.)

